# What's been happening in Zhongshan Billy?



## Dazz (May 19, 2016)

Hey Billy, I wanted to find out what's been happening in Zhongshan. When I first looked at China as a place to teach, it was one of the places I wanted to go to. it was close to Hong Kong were I have some friends (and also close to Macau) and was small (in Chinese terms anyway) in Population.
So I hope you might tell me a bit more about the place for future reference.
Is a good place to live/work?
Dazz


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

Dazz said:


> Hey Billy, I wanted to find out what's been happening in Zhongshan. When I first looked at China as a place to teach, it was one of the places I wanted to go to. it was close to Hong Kong were I have some friends (and also close to Macau) and was small (in Chinese terms anyway) in Population.
> So I hope you might tell me a bit more about the place for future reference.
> Is a good place to live/work?
> Dazz


Life is good here in Zhongshan. I arrived in Zhuhai in 2009 for a six week trip. Found nearby Zhongshan and have never left the country since, other than occasional trips for holidays or visits to Hong Kong, 200 rmb return bus ride or Macao 150 rmb.

This city is still growing year on year and wages are growing accordingly. Property investments here are doing very well. With the proposed linking to the Guangzhou Metro system the city will grow more.

As for work I do none outside of my home where I am behind my desk for no more than 3 hours a day. But that gives me an income, with various pensions, which is much higher than the average middle classes of China. So I can well afford to import any food items that I cannot obtain locally.

I live in a Garden community complex and can just sit by the river or wander around
the grounds.

I have everything I ever need here and intend to end my days, whenever that will be, here.

I can walk around the streets or sleep at night without free of being mugged or robbed such as happens in London and other Western cities. Human Rights - I have more here than anywhere else in the world.

China, more important Zhongshan in particular, is the place for me.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Dazz (May 19, 2016)

Zhongshan Billy said:


> Life is good here in Zhongshan. I arrived in Zhuhai in 2009 for a six week trip. Found nearby Zhongshan and have never left the country since, other than occasional trips for holidays or visits to Hong Kong, 200 rmb return bus ride or Macao 150 rmb.
> 
> This city is still growing year on year and wages are growing accordingly. Property investments here are doing very well. With the proposed linking to the Guangzhou Metro system the city will grow more.
> 
> ...


Sorry for taking a tad longer than usual for me to reply, but thanks for the info Billy. It does sound like you have found your quiet comfort zone.
Can I ask what made you pick Zhongshan? 
Also i have read a bit about it on the web but I am sure that it's description does it no justice, so what is Zhongshan like? has it only got about 2.5 million and not many high-rises like it says on net, or has it changed a bit? 
Ok send us whatever you like to tell about your city,
thanks
Dazz


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

How did I end up in Zhongshan. I first arrived in Zhuhai for a six week visit but after one week I had taken an apartment there. One day I travelled to Zhongshan and I actually met my now wife. She lived in Zhongshan. I stayed in Zhuhai and travelled to see her three times a week.

After 6 months we married and I moved to Zhongshan.
Its a lot bigger than the 2.5 million  quoted and there are now a lot of tower blocks.

it has lots of parks and was the home village of Sun Yat Sen.

I intend to live no where else.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Dazz (May 19, 2016)

Zhongshan Billy said:


> How did I end up in Zhongshan. I first arrived in Zhuhai for a six week visit but after one week I had taken an apartment there. One day I travelled to Zhongshan and I actually met my now wife. She lived in Zhongshan. I stayed in Zhuhai and travelled to see her three times a week.
> 
> After 6 months we married and I moved to Zhongshan.
> Its a lot bigger than the 2.5 million quoted and there are now a lot of tower blocks.
> ...


Thanks for the Info Billy, I must visit Zhongshan in my travels. Going to get settled in, than plan my short and long in China trips ( Seem to have a small break of about 5 days each 4 weeks work in first half of school year (Aug to Feb). Have a bit of a list of places (yes know a few are the usual) I am making, Great Wall, Xian, Panda reserve etc also of course Hong Kong (have friends there) and Macau, and am into hiking and national parks and some of the world heritage sites. Being in Changzhou, will have to most likely travel via train to Shanghai and then go to wherever I want to head, but sure will explore.
Dazz


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Dazz said:


> Thanks for the Info Billy, I must visit Zhongshan in my travels. Going to get settled in, than plan my short and long in China trips ( Seem to have a small break of about 5 days each 4 weeks work in first half of school year (Aug to Feb). Have a bit of a list of places (yes know a few are the usual) I am making, Great Wall, Xian, Panda reserve etc also of course Hong Kong (have friends there) and Macau, and am into hiking and national parks and some of the world heritage sites. Being in Changzhou, will have to most likely travel via train to Shanghai and then go to wherever I want to head, but sure will explore.
> Dazz


Changzhou to Shanghai is only a 1 hour train journey @ 300km per hour, gota love the new high speed rail system.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

My days of travelling are over. Have visited or spent time in more than 40 countries and I am worn out travelling wise.

Zhongshan Billy


----------

